# Newly diagnosed (33F) intermittent fasting.



## lizk (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi everyone, I found out in October that I have type II diabetes. I had gestational diabetes with both of my daughters in 2011 and 2013 and my dad (72) has type II so thought I might develop it in my 50s or 60s and with blazé abandon, carried on as normal. I was a bit over weight (BMI 26), but active and so ate what I wanted. LOTS of carbs and LOTS of sugar morning til late at night, but kidded myself I was ok because I ate plenty of veg too. I was terrified at diagnosis (fasting bm of 14.8 and Hba1c of 75) and after losing my mum to cancer in 2010, I became hugely anxious I was going to die and leave my girls without their mum. I think it was a combination of shock of diagnosis and also cutting out sugar cold turkey. I went a bit mad to be honest and was very emotional and scared. I’ve started to feel lots better now and have lost just over a stone, cut out all obvious sugar and carbs and am fasting 18/6. I’m also taking 3x500g Metformin, but would love to reduce or come off that eventually. Early days though I know. Odd fasting bms have been encouraging (some 7s, a 12, and a 4.3 once!) and am having my hba1c repeated in January. I’m desperate for it to have decreased! Determined to change my lifestyle and diet for my health and my girls’ health.  Sorry to have rambled, but it feels nice to have found people who might understand. Particularly I would love to hear from people with similar initial bmi (I was worried I didn’t have enough weight to lose to make a big difference to my sugars) who have been able to get their sugars under control. Also, any info or advice greatly received from anywhere! 

Thanks so much. Liz x


----------



## Drummer (Nov 24, 2019)

I don't quite get the connection to weight - diabetes is all about blood glucose. If you can keep your blood glucose levels in the normal range by cutting out or reducing the foods which cause you to spike after eating then you should see your Hba1c in the normal range pretty quickly. 
If you need to maintain rather than lose weight, just eat more of the foods you can cope with.
Take a few test after meals to see what you are achieving now.
The usual time is two hours after starting to eat. I only have two meals a day, but eat morning and evening as that seems to give me better numbers.


----------



## lizk (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi, thanks for your reply. From what I’ve read weight loss is a key factor in potentially ‘reversing’ type II diabetes. Alongside of course adjusting my diet and when I’m eating to instantly keep my blood sugar levels within normal ranges, my understanding is that weight loss is shown to help increase sensitivity to insulin. I’ve done some post meal readings 2 hours after eating too and they’ve been going in the right direction. Just wondering if losing weight from a BMI of 26 had been done by anyone and had helped them.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi Liz - I had BMI around 27 at diagnosis, fasting BG 15.4 and HbA1c of 89. So pretty similar to you!

I got the D-beast under control in ~6 months by cutting out obvious crap, then self-testing to work out what & how many carbs I needed to reduce in the short-term, and losing  a bunch of weight.  

Weight loss is a powerful tool, very often, even if you're not "obese", as flagged by every credible authority. It improves insulin sensitivity, and for T2's commonly the most important piece of this is improving liver insulin sensitivity => lower overnight/waking/"baseline" BG levels;  via clearing fat from your liver. But also post-eating insulin sensitivity and BG levels, via improving muscle insulin sensitivity.

Anyway, I ground off about 10 kg weight which got me down to "normal" levels and kept going because I started to enjoy being skinny  Now at BMI around 20, no longer particularly carb restructed, last HbA1c was 27 - but I think that was a bit of an anomaly, expect it to something in the lower 30's when I next have it done in a fe weeks.

That's just me - everybody's different and YMMV, but there's every reason to hope for getting the D-beast under control with a bit of focus on a strategy which works for you.


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi @lizk , I was where you are around a year and a half ago , ii was a bit overweight BMI 28, HbA1c @77 but I was a bit older at 56 yrs old.
Through a combination of losing weight bringing my BMI down to 24.5 , upping gentle exercise, adopting a LCHF diet and 3x500mg Metformin I was down to an HbA1c of 35 within 3 months of my diagnosis , where it has stayed at 35 or under over the past year since, I’m awaiting a recent HbA1c test result tomorrow after reducing my Metformin to 2x daily over the past 3 months.
So it is possible doing what you have already done, and continue to do, to reduce your BG levels not only to prediabetic levels but to normal levels.
As @Eddy Edson says above there is clearly documented evidence that weight loss helps with BG control, especially losing the internal visceral fat surrounding the liver & pancreas, the good news is during weight loss that this is the first to go...
In summary you seem to be doing everything you should be and I would be surprised if you didn’t significantly reduce your initial numbers, having said that were all different ..
Good luck & regards
Martin.


----------



## lizk (Nov 24, 2019)

@Eddy Edson @Martin9 thank you so much guys. These are exactly the positive things I wanted to read. I was panicking that I didn’t have a large enough amount to come down by, but when I really honestly looked at what I was eating and the erratic way I was eating it and when, I had huge changes to make. It sounds like you have both done amazingly well and I hope to do the same. I’ll update you with my latest hba1c in January. Thank you so much. x


----------



## lizk (Nov 24, 2019)

@Martin9 Good luck with your latest HbA1c result. x


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 24, 2019)

Will let you guys know how I do tomorrow, after my reduced Metformin for past 3 months, I’m a bit nervous about it as I’m not sure I’ve been as strict with diet as I have been in the past ...


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 24, 2019)

lizk said:


> @Eddy Edson @Martin9 thank you so much guys. These are exactly the positive things I wanted to read. I was panicking that I didn’t have a large enough amount to come down by, but when I really honestly looked at what I was eating and the erratic way I was eating it and when, I had huge changes to make. It sounds like you have both done amazingly well and I hope to do the same. I’ll update you with my latest hba1c in January. Thank you so much. x



You might want to have a look at Prof Roy Taylor & others' work on T2 diabetes remission via weight loss: https://www.ncl.ac.uk/magres/research/diabetes/reversal/#direct

The initial "DiRECT" trial showed good results at 2 years for obese T2D's and they are currently running a new trial, "ReTUNE", looking at non-obese T2D's.  

They have a "personal fat threshold" concept - if you go over it, then you risk getting T2D, but it's not really tied to BMI - different for everybody, some people can exceed it even if "normal" weight etc.  https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/88...26.722850792.1574585099-1067340232.1574585099


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 24, 2019)

lizk said:


> @Martin9 Good luck with your latest HbA1c result. x


Thanks @lizk ..


----------



## karloc (Nov 24, 2019)

Welcome to the club that no one want to join.
Sounds like you are tackling your issues head on, hope it goes well for you - Good luck 
I joined the club in September so it's still early days for me. I had much more weight to loose with BMI of 33.
But I massive part of my diet was bad carbs - probably half my daily calorie intake was from glorious sugar, mmm how I miss thee!
I brought my BGs (Blood Glucose) down to 4s and 5s in just over a week by going very low carbs - about 10-20g carbs a day and stopped metformin after 4 days because of my BG levels.
I have since kept my carbs very low, with a couple of days with a few extra carbs but still on the low side and the peek BG level I have hit is 6.0.
My plan is to keep my BG levels lower than 'normal', loose weight and increase my fitness levels. My hope is this will reduce my insulin resistance and turn my fat liver into a skinny liver.
I do think BMI only gives an 'indication' and is a pretty bad method of working out if we are overweight and it's so easy to convince ourselves that a particular number is OK but most of us probably know the real truth if we face up to it .
Dropping my BGs has made me feel 100% better and I am no longer suffering with fatigue - we are strange beings when taking away easy fuel/energy from my body have given me so much more energy .

Best of luck with your battle , you can do it!


----------



## lizk (Nov 24, 2019)

@karloc Thank you so much for your reply. I have found exactly the same as you, that since I cut out sugar, eat less and fast for 18 hours a day I have more energy and feel so much better. My skin has improved. I was starting to get hot, red flushed appearance from time to time and I think my body was screaming it out to me, but being 33 I was complacent. Not any more! Your bg improvements are incredible! Well done to you! Fingers crossed I can join your club.


----------



## lizk (Nov 24, 2019)

@Eddy Edson Thank you so much for those links. Going to read them now. Liz


----------



## Drummer (Nov 24, 2019)

lizk said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. From what I’ve read weight loss is a key factor in potentially ‘reversing’ type II diabetes. Alongside of course adjusting my diet and when I’m eating to instantly keep my blood sugar levels within normal ranges, my understanding is that weight loss is shown to help increase sensitivity to insulin. I’ve done some post meal readings 2 hours after eating too and they’ve been going in the right direction. Just wondering if losing weight from a BMI of 26 had been done by anyone and had helped them.


Not really - it is the other way round. Eating low carb reduces the outflow of insulin, the metabolism gets back into balance and there is an increase in energy levels, normality becomes - normal - body fat reduces, muscles grow - I am so much stronger now than at diagnosis. I have even gone back to working with knitting machines as I can pick them up easily again. My weight has not changed much after the first six months, but I can now wear a size M rather than the XXL I wore on a high carb low fat diet to reduce cholesterol - which didn't. 
I can totally relate to the flushed appearance  as I had various tests to try to find the problem - never tested my blood glucose though.
My skin is much softer now, pores clearer too, and I am much paler - no longer resemble a boiled lobster at the slightest exertion.


----------



## karloc (Nov 24, 2019)

The more I read the more I am convinced its far too complex to say its the excess fat (especially on your organs) driving it or it's the the insulin levels that drive it.
It is all inter-related so all important. 
I think for most people in our situation it's the breaking of our bad life choices which is the important part and some of us (me included) found focusing on my BG levels and dropping carbs has been a good way to getting better, along with the fat loss that I also need and am doing. Others on here have turned things around through fat loss being the main goal rather than the low carbs being highest priority. Also I was suffering from a number of symptoms of having way to much sugar pushed into every part of my body so dropping BGs for me gave me very fast relief to these.

We are all individuals and need to find what works well for ourselves. It's always interesting looking are peoples individual stories to give ideas, although I am sure we read some thinking - "wow I could never do that!"


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 24, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I don't quite get the connection to weight - diabetes is all about blood glucose.


@Northerner (if they don't mind me quoting them) posted this recently, in relation to Insulin Resistance


> Weight loss (if necessary) and exercise helps to overcome the resistance and make the insulin more efficient, allowing the body to use more of the glucose as energy and blood glucose levels do not climb as high.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 24, 2019)

karloc said:


> The more I read the more I am convinced its far too complex to say its the excess fat (especially on your organs) driving it or it's the the insulin levels that drive it.


Can be a bit complex.


karloc said:


> It is all inter-related so all important.


Absolutely.

Some of the difficulties in understanding is the definitions, and what see the condition as being.

I see T2 like this (basic):
Insulin allows our bodies to use the glucose in our bodies.
Insulin resistance means we can't use the insulin we have;
so our bodies can't use glucose, which means it rises;
our bodies spots it's not getting the glucose we need, even though it's there in our blood stream, so it inreases insulin.

Managing the carbs can help control the BG levels, avoiding spike or longer term rises through the day. As in not putting a lot in to start with.
Reducing insulin resistance allows our body to use the insulin, so it can have a chance of using and controlling the BG itself.

Note: those with reduced/no insulin production are a different matter.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 24, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Liz, from a fellow T2.


----------



## lizk (Nov 24, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> @Northerner (if they don't mind me quoting them) posted this recently, in relation to Insulin Resistance



Thanks for that @Ralph-YK that was my understanding.


----------



## lizk (Nov 24, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> Welcome to the forum Liz, from a fellow T2.



Thank you!


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 25, 2019)

Ok my result was 32, same as last time despite reduction of Metformin ...


----------



## lizk (Nov 25, 2019)

That sounds great! Well done @Martin9 ! Hoping some of your low sugar vibes rub off onto me!


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 25, 2019)

lizk said:


> That sounds great! Well done @Martin9 ! Hoping some of your low sugar vibes rub off onto me!


I’m sure your results will be good too, you’ve done the work, although if you don’t get the results it might be because you’re not a real T2 ..and have another type ..
And were all different ..
Best wishes
M.


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 25, 2019)

lizk said:


> Hi everyone, I found out in October that I have type II diabetes. I had gestational diabetes with both of my daughters in 2011 and 2013 and my dad (72) has type II so thought I might develop it in my 50s or 60s and with blazé abandon, carried on as normal. I was a bit over weight (BMI 26), but active and so ate what I wanted. LOTS of carbs and LOTS of sugar morning til late at night, but kidded myself I was ok because I ate plenty of veg too. I was terrified at diagnosis (fasting bm of 14.8 and Hba1c of 75) and after losing my mum to cancer in 2010, I became hugely anxious I was going to die and leave my girls without their mum. I think it was a combination of shock of diagnosis and also cutting out sugar cold turkey. I went a bit mad to be honest and was very emotional and scared. I’ve started to feel lots better now and have lost just over a stone, cut out all obvious sugar and carbs and am fasting 18/6. I’m also taking 3x500g Metformin, but would love to reduce or come off that eventually. Early days though I know. Odd fasting bms have been encouraging (some 7s, a 12, and a 4.3 once!) and am having my hba1c repeated in January. I’m desperate for it to have decreased! Determined to change my lifestyle and diet for my health and my girls’ health.  Sorry to have rambled, but it feels nice to have found people who might understand. Particularly I would love to hear from people with similar initial bmi (I was worried I didn’t have enough weight to lose to make a big difference to my sugars) who have been able to get their sugars under control. Also, any info or advice greatly received from anywhere!
> 
> Thanks so much. Liz x


Hi have relied to you on another thread I think but my son who is similar age has put his diabetes into remission in 10 weeks, low carb, spinning and lost 3 st... on metformin but being reviewed next year. Was also fairly hysterical when he was diagnosed as he has autism and learning disability but 10 weeks on and with lots of advice from people here we are in much better place ... have faith (ps BS diet book nice recipes and DN nurse recommended) Debbie x


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 25, 2019)

lizk said:


> @Eddy Edson @Martin9 thank you so much guys. These are exactly the positive things I wanted to read. I was panicking that I didn’t have a large enough amount to come down by, but when I really honestly looked at what I was eating and the erratic way I was eating it and when, I had huge changes to make. It sounds like you have both done amazingly well and I hope to do the same. I’ll update you with my latest hba1c in January. Thank you so much. x


I think you can be only slightly overweight but be fat on the inside, anyway weight loss has helped our several people I know into remission and it’s worked for my son...x


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 25, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> Ok my result was 32, same as last time despite reduction of Metformin ...


Hurrah good news... James had his review today and got to stay on metformin 2 tabs am and pm till next review...was hoping it could be reduced but hey ho , hope you’re pleased x


----------



## lizk (Nov 25, 2019)

DebbieC said:


> Hurrah good news... James had his review today and got to stay on metformin 2 tabs am and pm till next review...was hoping it could be reduced but hey ho , hope you’re pleased x




Hi Debbie, that is excellent news about your son. Thank you for taking the time to reply. I know we’re all so different, but it does feel good to hear from people in a similar position, whether that be similar age, BMI of similar first hba1c. I’ve read an article in this thread (kindly posted by @Eddy Edson ) about everyone having their own personal fat threshold and that’s the point at which one goes over into becoming resistant to our insulin. I read a book called ‘The Obesity Code’ and found it really interesting and helpful. Thanks for your book recommendation. 
All the best to you and your son. xx


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 25, 2019)

lizk said:


> Hi Debbie, that is excellent news about your son. Thank you for taking the time to reply. I know we’re all so different, but it does feel good to hear from people in a similar position, whether that be similar age, BMI of similar first hba1c. I’ve read an article in this thread (kindly posted by @Eddy Edson ) about everyone having their own personal fat threshold and that’s the point at which one goes over into becoming resistant to our insulin. I read a book called ‘The Obesity Code’ and found it really interesting and helpful. Thanks for your book recommendation.
> All the best to you and your son. xx


Hi thanks, yes that BS diet talks a lot about people who not very overweight, Dr M is one of them himself, worth a read , keep in touch so we can compare success stories xx


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 25, 2019)

Ps have found nice recipes for blueberry muffins, scotch eggs and even sausage rolls.. almond flour is the future xx


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 26, 2019)

lizk said:


> Hi Debbie, that is excellent news about your son. Thank you for taking the time to reply. I know we’re all so different, but it does feel good to hear from people in a similar position, whether that be similar age, BMI of similar first hba1c. I’ve read an article in this thread (kindly posted by @Eddy Edson ) about everyone having their own personal fat threshold and that’s the point at which one goes over into becoming resistant to our insulin. I read a book called ‘The Obesity Code’ and found it really interesting and helpful. Thanks for your book recommendation.
> All the best to you and your son. xx


There’s another book called the Diabetes Code by same author Dr Jason Fung...also good reading


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 26, 2019)

DebbieC said:


> Ps have found nice recipes for blueberry muffins, scotch eggs and even sausage rolls.. almond flour is the future xx


Can you share the blueberry muffin recipe please..@DebbieC


----------



## lizk (Nov 26, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> There’s another book called the Diabetes Code by same author Dr Jason Fung...also good reading



Yes, I’ve read both. I found them mind blowing to be honest. Did you? I realised I had been eating exactly as he described would contribute to insulin resistance. I’d been drip feeding myself carbs and sugar throughout the day til really late at night. Bit of a lightbulb moment for me. Feeling much better. Have you found it difficult to stick to your new lifestyle over the 18 months ish since you were diagnosed Martin?  Keen to hear about the blueberry muffin recipe too.


----------



## lizk (Nov 26, 2019)

DebbieC said:


> Hi thanks, yes that BS diet talks a lot about people who not very overweight, Dr M is one of them himself, worth a read , keep in touch so we can compare success stories xx



Will do Debbie. x


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 26, 2019)

lizk said:


> Yes, I’ve read both. I found them mind blowing to be honest. Did you? I realised I had been eating exactly as he described would contribute to insulin resistance. I’d been drip feeding myself carbs and sugar throughout the day til really late at night. Bit of a lightbulb moment for me. Feeling much better. Have you found it difficult to stick to your new lifestyle over the 18 months ish since you were diagnosed Martin?  Keen to hear about the blueberry muffin recipe too.



I haven’t found it too hard , I did when I was initially diagnosed , at that time I was doing intermittent fasting 16:8 and occasionally 24 hr fasts to bring weight down and get blood sugars into control, but no fasting since weight loss and still turning out the numbers despite being more relaxed about diet, I still follow a LCHF diet tho’ ..and have the occasional treat, whereas before no treats at all...
We  live with Diabetes we can control it , or it will control you ..
I’m lucky with some effort it seems to be getting under some control, but if I went back to old habits I’m sure it would come back with a vengeance..whereas there are some who despite their very best efforts seem to struggle.
We are all different ..
Regards
M.


----------



## lizk (Nov 26, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> I haven’t found it too hard , I did when I was initially diagnosed , at that time I was doing intermittent fasting 16:8 and occasionally 24 hr fasts to bring weight down and get blood sugars into control, but no fasting since weight loss and still turning out the numbers despite being more relaxed about diet, I still follow a LCHF diet tho’ ..and have the occasional treat, whereas before no treats at all...
> We  live with Diabetes we can control it , or it will control you ..
> I’m lucky with some effort it seems to be getting under some control, but if I went back to old habits I’m sure it would come back with a vengeance..whereas there are some who despite their very best efforts seem to struggle.
> We are all different ..
> ...



I’ve been thinking about doing my first 24 hour fast. Going to pick a day next week and go for it. Encouraging to hear that you’re able to maintain your blood sugars now without fasting. LCHF is working out well for me so far in terms of being manageable. Like you say we’re all different. Time will tell. x


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 26, 2019)

lizk said:


> I’ve been thinking about doing my first 24 hour fast. Going to pick a day next week and go for it. Encouraging to hear that you’re able to maintain your blood sugars now without fasting. LCHF is working out well for me so far in terms of being manageable. Like you say we’re all different. Time will tell. x


I’m not sure you need to , I was needing to lose weight, which I thought was so important at that time , right or wrong, whereas you already lost your excess, I’m confident you will have halved and probably more your HbA1c ..you’ve done the research , you lost weight, you’re on the right diet, you’re on intermittent fasting .
But by all means if you want do a 24 hr fast, I found it difficult , headaches etc and I didn’t have kids etc to look after ..
M.


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 26, 2019)

What’s your morning BG levels now..?


----------



## lizk (Nov 26, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> What’s your morning BG levels now..?



I haven’t done them every day, but even when I fast until 2, they’ve been 7ish.


----------



## lizk (Nov 26, 2019)

lizk said:


> I haven’t done them every day, but even when I fast until 2, they’ve been 7ish.



post meal ones have been good. Some 5s.


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 26, 2019)

lizk said:


> I haven’t done them every day, but even when I fast until 2, they’ve been 7ish.


That’s a thing called dawn phenomenon, when your needing get up, body says(liver) I’m gonna help because I’ve been low..I’m going to help..going to dump some stored glucose ..
Keep at it , it’s going go lower, or add a low carb snack last thing at night see if that helps ..


----------



## lizk (Nov 26, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> That’s a thing called dawn phenomenon, when your needing get up, body says(liver) I’m gonna help because I’ve been low..I’m going to help..going to dump some stored glucose ..
> Keep at it , it’s going go lower, or add a low carb snack last thing at night see if that helps ..




I’ve heard about that. I guess that’s what’s happening with me then. Thanks for the encouragement. x


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi both will find my blueberry muffin recipe and share tomorrow... we’ve just eaten last one so need to make some more


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 27, 2019)

lizk said:


> Yes, I’ve read both. I found them mind blowing to be honest. Did you? I realised I had been eating exactly as he described would contribute to insulin resistance. I’d been drip feeding myself carbs and sugar throughout the day til really late at night. Bit of a lightbulb moment for me. Feeling much better. Have you found it difficult to stick to your new lifestyle over the 18 months ish since you were diagnosed Martin?  Keen to hear about the blueberry muffin recipe too.


@Martin9 @lizk 
280 g almond flour
Granulated sweetener to taste 
Pinch salt
8g gluten free baking powder
73g coconut oil
84ml unsweetened almond milk
3 eggs
Teaspoon vanilla extract
100g blueberry 
Melt oil, mix, make 12 muffin in paper cases
180 c for 20 mins: 
217 calories each 3g carb 
Delicious


----------



## lizk (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks @DebbieC I’ll let you know how I get on. Tried making some almond flour scones this week and they were ‘interesting’! Looking forward to trying something else.


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 28, 2019)

lizk said:


> Thanks @DebbieC I’ll let you know how I get on. Tried making some almond flour scones this week and they were ‘interesting’! Looking forward to trying something else.


Hi we made cheese scones with coconut flour and they were like savoury coconut ice ‍♀️


----------



## lizk (Nov 28, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> That’s a thing called dawn phenomenon, when your needing get up, body says(liver) I’m gonna help because I’ve been low..I’m going to help..going to dump some stored glucose ..
> Keep at it , it’s going go lower, or add a low carb snack last thing at night see if that helps ..



Took my blood sugar before bed at 10.30pm and it was 5.3. Interested to see what the sneaky dawn phenomenon does for me tomorrow morning? Going to test when I wake up.


----------



## lizk (Nov 29, 2019)

lizk said:


> Took my blood sugar before bed at 10.30pm and it was 5.3. Interested to see what the sneaky dawn phenomenon does for me tomorrow morning? Going to test when I wake up.



It was 5.9 when I woke and has been similar two hours after both meals I’ve had today. Feeling good. x


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 30, 2019)

lizk said:


> It was 5.9 when I woke and has been similar two hours after both meals I’ve had today. Feeling good. x


If you keep at that level till January HbA1c would be about 35


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 30, 2019)

Martin9 said:


> If you keep at that level till January HbA1c would be about 35


Hi spot on @Martin9 , James BG were similar and his first Hba1c after 3 months was 36. As he had lost 3 stone as well we were a bit disappointed that DN didn’t suggest reducing metformin as he’s on 4 a day. Is this normal do you think as they don’t want to see him for a year now, which is a long time between check ups and as they said it’s in remission I thought they might review the need for so much metformin? Is it usual to keep up high dose for first year after diagnosis? Makes me worry that it’s the metformin that is keeping his BG normal levels rather than the low carb/46 lb weight loss etc? Any advice ? Debbie


----------



## Drummer (Nov 30, 2019)

Metformin doesn't grab glucose and drag it out of the bloodstream - part of its working is to inhibit the liver from releasing glucose, which is why for some people it can make them hypo, though it is not a common occurrence.
I would doubt that it is anything but the good work on diet and weightloss which is keeping blood glucose down - I ditched the tablets as they made me really ill and found that I don't need them, but I suspect that my doctor is sulking, and I was called it to be encouraged to take them again on at least three occasions until I gave a graphic description of the consequences.


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 30, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Metformin doesn't grab glucose and drag it out of the bloodstream - part of its working is to inhibit the liver from releasing glucose, which is why for some people it can make them hypo, though it is not a common occurrence.
> I would doubt that it is anything but the good work on diet and weightloss which is keeping blood glucose down - I ditched the tablets as they made me really ill and found that I don't need them, but I suspect that my doctor is sulking, and I was called it to be encouraged to take them again on at least three occasions until I gave a graphic description of the consequences.


Thanks @Drummer, the medics sure seem keen on the metformin round here, at the Desmond course they were enthusing about the factory where it’s made, we will persevere with low carb which as you know has enabled 3+ stone to disappear ... kind regards Debbie


----------



## Martin9 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi @DebbieC
I’m a bit surprised that they have put your son on yearly review, at such an early stage and also left him on 4 x Metformin daily as well, is he tolerating them well enough ?
The only good thing about maintaining that level of Metformin apart from lowering the blood sugar production by the liver & increasing muscle cells sensitivity to insulin is is it’s ability to suppress appetite.
I would make an appointment with GP to suggest a lowering of Metformin and earlier review of the lowered dose.
Regards 
M.


----------



## lizk (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi guys, I had my first Hba1c since diagnosis this week and the result was 52! I’m really pleased as I stopped taking Metformin at Christmas and was hoping for a good improvement from my initial 78. Thanks to everyone here for your support and encouragement in those early days. Still a long way to go (rest of my life!), but I feel spurred on to keep going and aim to get it down further for next time (May).
Liz x


----------



## Neens (Feb 21, 2020)

Congratulations @lizk that's great news and a good fall in levels. Time to change your signature!  
Well done!


----------



## lizk (Feb 21, 2020)

Neens said:


> Congratulations @lizk that's great news and a good fall in levels. Time to change your signature!
> Well done!



Thanks so much! x


----------



## DebbieC (Feb 22, 2020)

lizk said:


> Hi guys, I had my first Hba1c since diagnosis this week and the result was 52! I’m really pleased as I stopped taking Metformin at Christmas and was hoping for a good improvement from my initial 78. Thanks to everyone here for your support and encouragement in those early days. Still a long way to go (rest of my life!), but I feel spurred on to keep going and aim to get it down further for next time (May).
> Liz x


well done that’s fantastic xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 23, 2020)

Congratulations on your A1c improvement


----------



## annealex1 (May 28, 2020)

karloc said:


> The more I read the more I am convinced its far too complex to say its the excess fat (especially on your organs) driving it or it's the the insulin levels that drive it.
> It is all inter-related so all important.
> I think for most people in our situation it's the breaking of our bad life choices which is the important part and some of us (me included) found focusing on my BG levels and dropping carbs has been a good way to getting better, along with the fat loss that I also need and am doing. Others on here have turned things around through fat loss being the main goal rather than the low carbs being highest priority. Also I was suffering from a number of symptoms of having way to much sugar pushed into every part of my body so dropping BGs for me gave me very fast relief to these.
> 
> We are all individuals and need to find what works well for ourselves. It's always interesting looking are peoples individual stories to give ideas, although I am sure we read some thinking - "wow I could never do that!"



Wow, could I do that? Im so impressed. Besides counting the carbs and keeping them to 20 a day, did you calorie count?


----------



## karloc (May 28, 2020)

annealex1 said:


> Wow, could I do that? Im so impressed. Besides counting the carbs and keeping them to 20 a day, did you calorie count?


Thanks, No I dont count calories - don't really believe in them as they are a scientific representation of the energy contained in something - Not an exact measure of what we can absorb from them ( that's just me ). 
Having said they can give a bit of a guide that that block of lard is going to be worse than a glass of water  .

I just ate as little as possible, basically eggs, bacon, chicken, tuna (varied each day depending how strong I was) - carbs were from full fat milk on coffee. Depending what your initial goal is,I would vary an approach to suit. I wanted to hammer my BG's down and loose weight - so I went a bit extreame, but that is me really anyway.

I am sure you can do what ever you want, try not to set completly unrealistic goals. Just have to be strong for a few hours at a time and maybe finding things to distract yourself.

Good luck, you can do anything you want


----------



## trophywench (May 28, 2020)

Try counting the carbs are in what you consider to be 'typical' 'normal' meals - and see how you could without doing anything radical, reduce any - or all of them - in easily achievable steps rather than 'one fell swoop'  eg If you boil spuds, boil one less, have a spoonful less rice, a smaller eg cake or only half of one or whatever it happens to be that happens to seem to fit your personal bill.  Like everything else with diabetes, no two of us are the same.

Up to you to find your way!


----------

